# Saddle homers



## samuri_spartan (Aug 26, 2007)

george simon said:


> CHRISTOPHER,There many type show homers I belong to Saddle Homers USA, the birds are racing homer types so take a look and let me know if you like what you see, so here is the web http://saddlehomersusa.org We show these birds and do not race them. .GEORGE


George,
Iv seen saddle homers before but havent paid much attention to them. I figured they were just for flying. I didnt know they were show birds. I really like the laced look. And the contrast of the color on white in strong reds and rec yellows! How hardy are they? What does a good pair go for? 

Christopher


----------



## samuri_spartan (Aug 26, 2007)

This is a post from a different thread that i figured deserved its own. Does anyone have any helpful information on saddles for a novice?

Christopher


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Go to www.saddlehomersusa.org .Click CLUB INFORMATION, scroll down to COMMENTS FORM and click.A form will come up, ask your question and an answer will be e-mailed to you. GEORGE


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

CHRISTOPHER, Be sure and use the message form they can answer all your queations. Good birds go for about 25dollers but the box and shipping is extra if you use the form they can let you know who has birds at this time.The intrest in saddles have made it differcult to get birds but by going thru the web site they can tell you who has birds at this time. .GEORGE


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*SADDLE HOMERS are now in their own breed for shows They will not be judge by the racing homer standard but by a new standard for this saddle type bird. The standard will be based on form and saddle type markings. A well marked saddle bird is a joy to behold. So if you are in the Southern California area and would like to see some saddles come to the Los Angeles Pigeon Club (LAPC) young bird lawn show in IRVINE PARK there will be about 10 -20 saddles at this show.Stop by at the Saddle Homer banner and talk to me or TOM....................................GEORGE*


----------

